# Odontomantis planiceps breeding diary



## macro junkie (Dec 4, 2007)

well the male mated with the female and she laid her 1st fertile ooth a few days ago..i thought i would start a thread like i did with the flower mantis and il update with every thing i do with lots of pics.


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

day 29 my 1st ant mantis ooth hatches with about 30 nympths

Click on pic to enlarge


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

sinse 18th november 2007 shes laid 5 fertile ooths and 1 unfertile one before i got the male..today is 12th of januray 2008..she just laid her 6th fertile ooth..


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 24, 2008)

my female died yesterday after laying an incrediball 10 fertile ooths..R.I.P little mantid


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

the nympths are big now..sub adult i think by the looks of the wing buds?


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup - that's a sub adult one.

By the way, the number of moltings is six for females, five for males.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 5, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Yup - that's a sub adult one.By the way, the number of moltings is six for females, five for males.


for ants?it confuses me..some shed 8 some shed 7 some shed 6..lol..i have so many on the go its to hard to keep track of what instar they are.


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, it can be a bit confusing - but I was keeping the track of moltings and it was always six for females and five for males - just like with Acromantis formosana - both species are from the same family.

Hmmm - my female laid about 8-9 ooths, but last time whatever she laid was not an ooth at all, and the recent hatch was around 15-20 nymphs - I just hope that she is not dying, she matured late November.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 6, 2008)

What did you feed the L1 nymphs? I wanna breed this species.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> What did you feed the L1 nymphs? I wanna breed this species.


i was told by a well known breeder who i wont mention that said to me "u cant feed newly hatched ant mantids with fruit flys..your have to feed them spring tails." just shows how much he knew they eat fruit flys..its pretty amazing to watch..they eat wingless or flightless 3 days after hatching.

And for some reason i noticed this species drinks alot of water...have any of u noticed this?


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh right, thats good. Are the fruit flys a similar size to the mantids? + Are the fruit flys you fed them D. Hydeii or D. Melagonoster?

Thanks


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 6, 2008)

I witnessed mine tackling D. hydei without any problem - this mantids are really strong. Once L4 just owned a house fly bigger than itself - sweet.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 6, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> I witnessed mine tackling D. hydei without any problem - this mantids are really strong. Once L4 just owned a house fly bigger than itself - sweet.


Have you seen the video on youtube of one taking down a cricket the same size of it? Amazing...


----------



## Mantida (Mar 6, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Have you seen the video on youtube of one taking down a cricket the same size of it? Amazing...


Aha, I think that's my video! :lol:  

And MJ, this species does like drinking water a lot. My female usually drinks every other day.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Have you seen the video on youtube of one taking down a cricket the same size of it? Amazing...


yer the jade mantis done that alot when it was smaller.all mantids can take on stuff the same size as them easy and most likely win .


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Aha, I think that's my video! :lol:  And MJ, this species does like drinking water a lot. My female usually drinks every other day.


Yeah it is :lol: B)


----------



## Kruszakus (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you got a link to this vid?


----------



## Pelle (Mar 7, 2008)

Here


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> well the male mated with the female and she laid her 1st fertile ooth a few days ago..i thought i would start a thread like i did with the flower mantis and il update with every thing i do with lots of pics.


what are you keeping the female in and what size is it?

Thanks.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 7, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> what are you keeping the female in and what size is it?Thanks.


they live in 1 pint cups. or half pint cups..32oz or 16oz cups.

adult female


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok Thanks. They really are tiny aren't they!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 8, 2008)

there all sub adults now..heres 1 i took today


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

Would you be able to post a M/F comparison picture with a ruler next to them or something, i'm having trouble sexing mine.

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Would you be able to post a M/F comparison picture with a ruler next to them or something, i'm having trouble sexing mine.Matt.


there so easy to sex..the male is tiny compiared to the female..but yer i can do that for u.for now heres sub adult shot of a female


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. :lol: I think I have two of the same sex then cause they are both the same size but they dont stay still enough for me to count segments on their abdomens lol.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 14, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Thanks. :lol: I think I have two of the same sex then cause they are both the same size but they dont stay still enough for me to count segments on their abdomens lol.


if u have 2 females and there sub adult your in luck..i have a spare sub male u could have..


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 14, 2008)

They have wings so they're adult, and they're very small so I reckon they're both male  . Oh well I will find one lol.

Matt.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 26, 2008)

ok the female has been mated.so this will be 2nd generation if i get an ooth from her.?

The male had been adult for a few weeks..i have 3 males..i put them toghther last week with lots of food..hes still alive and iv seen them mate 2 times.il probely take him out later on..im just waiting for the ooth to be laid then..


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 26, 2008)

what's up with the male's wings? :mellow:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 27, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> what's up with the male's wings? :mellow:


he had shedding probelms


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm 100% sure I have two males now. Damn, its impossible to get females of this species :lol: .

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 27, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I'm 100% sure I have two males now. Damn, its impossible to get females of this species :lol: .Matt


yep..if u had 2 females i could send u my stud of a male.


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hahaha.

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 29, 2008)

well its been about 12 weeks,in that time the nymphs have grow up from hatchlings to adult..mated and now just laid a fertile ooth.2nd generation.Im pretty amazing at how fast this species grows.I have often said i dont really like the small species.Like the gambians.After keeping them iv decided there not really for me..But the ants il will keep breeding.There so cool


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 1, 2008)

adult male with a bad eye.the female punched him in the eye with her claws..lol.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 1, 2008)

2nd generation..Yey B)


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't want to sound picky but you've not got your 1st generation yet, nevermind the 2nd  

If this ootheca hatches, the nymphs will be your first generation (F1).


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 1, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I don't want to sound picky but you've not got your 1st generation yet, nevermind the 2nd  If this ootheca hatches, the nymphs will be your first generation (F1).


mayby u should get your facts straight.!!

i was giving a female from graham..i then bought a male..i mated them..got some ooths from her..hatched them..that was 1st gen!

i then grown up the nymphs mated them..and they laid a 2nd ooth..thats 2nd gen..robs strikes again with out even reading the thread.


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 3, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> mayby u should get your facts straight.!!i was giving a female from graham..i then bought a male..i mated them..got some ooths from her..hatched them..that was 1st gen!
> 
> i then grown up the nymphs mated them..and they laid a 2nd ooth..thats 2nd gen..robs strikes again with out even reading the thread.


 :blink: ...too much coffee maybe...? :lol: Good luck with your 1st gen. Just playing. Good luck with your 2nd gen MJ.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 12, 2008)

Shes laid 3 ooths in 13 days.the 3rd one was laid today.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

iv left 2 males and 1 female in my cage..they get on fine..i just got a funny pic..both males on the females back..il upload a pic in a sec. :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MantidLord (Apr 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


>


 :lol: nice pic. Did either one of them eventually mate?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> :lol: nice pic. Did either one of them eventually mate?


yer..2 mins later 1 jumped off..then the male left on her mated.they been taken turns.. :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 19, 2008)

:lol: ...taking turns... :lol: Good luck when they hatch.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> :lol: ...taking turns... :lol: Good luck when they hatch.


the 1st ooth should hatch end of this month..


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have an ooth  . How long do they usually take to hatch and I should expect about 30 right?

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 20, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I have an ooth  . How long do they usually take to hatch and I should expect about 30 right?Matt


if its a good size yer 30 is about right..they take 28 days to hatch at 75f.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

i just noticed 1 of the ooths have just hatched..not sure on final number yet as there still hatching..1 things for sure tho.now i have the room at 83f instead of 74f the ooth took 24 days to hatch..last time i had it at 74f and it took 28days..

Also i have 2 males and 1 female housed in a swettie jar for about 6 weeks now..and they get one fine..im going to try and house this ooth in a jar and not seprate them.im pretty sure they will get on fine..will soon find out..


----------

